# the sociology of pigeons (be in my Book!)



## mukmuk3000 (Apr 13, 2005)

Dear Group,

I am a sociologist (adjunct professor at Hunter College and PhD candidate at City University of New York) who is writing my dissertation about the place of the pigeon in the city and humans relations with pigeons.

I have already written one chapter, submitted to a prestigious sociology journal as well, about interactions among humans and feral pigeons in New York City parks. I will soon be going to Berlin, Paris, and London to do research.

I am looking to meet people in the New York Metropolitan and Philadelphia areas who have an active affinity towards pigeons- ie., are involved in raising/breeding/racing pigeons, rescuing injured pigeons, etc. I would like to interview people but also do more than that- I believe that to understand people one must participate in their everyday lives. So I would like to really get to spend some time with folks that are close with pigeons in their daily lives.

I cannot offer payment, but I can offer my time in volunteering for things such as pigeon rescue- and there is also a likelihood that those who work with me will wind up in print as I am working on a contract to publish my dissertation as a book.

If you are interested in talking with me or know people/places I should check out, please email me DIRECTLY (don't post here).

Thanks.

-Colin Jerolmack

[email protected]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Colin, 

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! I hope you will be sucessful in locating some members in the New York Area to participate in your book. 

Just to let you know, you don't have to post this subject in every forum on the board, once is enough  Sorry, but I will be deleting the duplicate postings.

Thanks again and Welcome!


----------

